# Biete 2 Phoenix ETH 130 mit etlichen I/O Baugruppen, Einspeiseklemmen und Buskopplern



## Ocho (5 Januar 2022)

Moinsen,

vor einigen Jahren habe ich begonnen, mich tiefer als Phoenix Nano-Line und Möller Easy mit SPSen zu befassen.

Da das aber beruflich absehbar keinen Sinn mehr macht, und die Kinder noch zu klein zum damit rumspielen sind, biete ich den ganzen Rummel, den ich zum größten Teil nur einmal zum Durchzählen aus dem Karton geholt habe, zum Verkauf:

 2 Stk   Phoenix Contact Steuerung - ILC 130 ETH - 2988803                           für je 100 € (1xReserviert)
7 Stk   Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL 24 PWR IN - 2726311              für je 10 €
1 Stk   Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL AI 2/SF-PAC - 2861302            für je 50 € (Reserviert)
1 Stk   Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL 24 DO 32/HD-PAC - 2862822 für je 20 €
1 Stk   Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL 24 DO 32/HD - 2860934         für je 20 €
10 Stk Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL 24 DO 16 - 2726272                für je 10 € (1xReserviert)
2 Stk   Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL 24 DI 32/HD-PAC - 2862835   für je 20 €
10 Stk Phoenix Contact Inline-Klemme - IB IL 24 DI 16 - 2726230                 für je 10 € (1xReserviert)
6 Stk   Phoenix Contact Buskoppler - IBS IL 24 BK-T/U - 2742094                 für je 10 €

Wer zuerst kommt, darf sich die schönsten raussuchen. Sind optisch alle top.

Die benötigte Software "PC Worx Express" gibt es Kostenlos auf der Phoenix-Homapage zum Download.

Alle Datenblätter, Spezifikationen etc. sind auf der Phönix Homepage zu finden.

Bilderlink

Preisgestaltung: Einen großen Markt scheint es nicht zu geben, die Preise bei eBay und eBay-Kleinanzeigen sind zum Teil Mondpreise. Ich habe mich am unteren Rand orientiert, will den Kram aber nicht verschenken. Wen jemand mehrere Teile haben möchte, sind die Preise natürlich Verhandelbar.

Ich bevorzuge Abholung in 46419 Isselburg, NRW. Ich kann gerne liefern, die Strecke Bocholt - Köln +/- 20 km rechts und links nach Rücksprache.
Versand ist (ungern) gegen Porto möglich. 

*Hinweis Buskoppler:*
So wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die Teile nicht mit den von mir angebotenen ETH 130 kompatibel, weil diese den Betrieb von abgesetzten E/A - Baugruppen nicht zulassen.

*Hinweis Reservierte ETH 130, AI-Klemme, je 1 DO/DI:*
erst wenn der ziemlich Rest weg ist, haue ich das raus, oder natürlich an den, der alles nimmt.
Solange behalte ich das noch, man weiß ja nie, vllt. steuert das mal meine Fischertechnik. 

*Die Gerät dürfen gerne bei Übergabe getestet werden, alles, was dazu notwendig ist, muss der Käufer beistellen, sofern nicht anders besprochen. Was noch hier liegt stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Natürlich gilt: gekauft wie gesehen.
Ihr bekommt eins der abgebildeten / genannten Geräte, ohne Zubehör, ohne Papiere, ohne OVP etc. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Mit der Übergabe des Kaufpreises ist das Gerät gekauft und Rückgabe etc. ausgeschlossen.*


----------



## Ocho (5 Januar 2022)

Alles Reserviert


----------



## Mobi (7 Januar 2022)

Ist noch was da?


----------



## Ocho (11 Januar 2022)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ist noch was da?


Hallo Mobi,

"leider" ist alles weg, sorry.

Ocho


----------

